# Possible Treatement free podcast.



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you considered how you'd deal with it if things go badly?


----------



## JohnMosher (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, im not sure exactly what you mean? The bees or the podcast?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Podcast wouldn't be much fun if bees were slowly collapsing.


----------



## JohnMosher (Jun 15, 2014)

Right it will be a tough time. I am committed to the process anyway. In my personal opinion we must keep breeding bees in such a way as to give them the best chance to develop their own way of fighting back. Do I know the solution? No. But im willing to commit the resources and time.


----------



## Needo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would recommend doing the podcast if for nothing other than the experience of it. You can use it like a journal for beekeeping and it will make you think of more things related to beekeeping. 

I started a blog about 6 weeks ago. Despite not having very many hits, I have found it to be a rewarding experience already. I primarily use the blog for recording this latest adventure in beekeeping. There is a chance that I may stick with this hobby longer than two years. I think it would be fun to revisit my old and erroneous ideals a few years from now. 

Go for it! I would rather regret the things that I've done than the things that I didn't do.


----------



## JohnMosher (Jun 15, 2014)

Needo thanks for the support. Maybe you could link your blog so I could check it out? Might be able to review your blog posts in my podcast so we have two different perspectives?


----------



## Defaultcatch (Dec 13, 2013)

Solomon Parker just did his first treatment free pod cast today. Look him up on Facebook for a link, you not able to search it just yet.


----------



## Needo (Sep 10, 2013)

JohnMosher said:


> Needo thanks for the support. Maybe you could link your blog so I could check it out? Might be able to review your blog posts in my podcast so we have two different perspectives?


Here is the link. There won't be any hard feelings on my part if you don't give me a plug. I am just enjoying the experience in its own right. Plus I wanted to show that anyone can keep bees.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi there. I just started a podcast about TFB myself. And as mentioned above, I have a Facebook page too. Can't post the link here because competition or something, but you can search for treatment free beekeepers on Facebook.

Here's the podcast feed for anybody interested in subscribing: http://feeds.feedburner.com/podcast/TFB Not sure if the feed shows up yet in searches, but you can subscribe by entering the URL in your favorite podcast player.

New episodes every Friday, always soliciting questions, comments, and topic suggestions.

John, I'm looking forward to your podcast, post a link when you get it going. This is a community thing, I don't want to compete with you. Perhaps I could have you as a guest, I am set up to do phone interviews or Skype or Hangouts.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey John, keen to listen as well when you get your podcast up and running.

We can add you to our list of Top Free Beekeeping Podcasts

Good luck with it...Gary


----------

